# Amazing Blowgun info on YouTube



## wll

This is a great documentary and how to of blowguns, the making, the poison, the darts and the hunting. This is what a blowgun is all about !

Great video. I'm sure those of you who are interested in the art have maybe seen this ... If not, sit back and enjoy !!!

wll


----------

